# Black and tan coat question



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I was just curious. A couple of weeks ago before giving Silas a bath I was noticing that he is getting more and more tan underneath his top coat on his saddle area of his back. Is this typical for Black and Tans. For some reason I was thinking the saddle are would be black with black undercoat. Here is a pic from a couple of weeks ago. In the attached pic you can see it a little showing through on the top front and top back
Excuse the dandruff, we have now conquered that . He will be 5 months old tomorrow


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is another. Sorry I tried to upload them in the same post but it only let me upload one as an attachment unless I use photobucket for some reason


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't answer your question as I've not had a traditional black/tan before. However, I just wanted to say that I think he has a cool coat.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

In general shepherds have a lighter colored undercoat. What you're seeing is probably the development of what is commonly called a "bitch stripe." It's fairly common in black and tan dogs.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's not a given but happens to some, especially as they age.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks again. I just noticed in the last few weeks and wanted to check. I assume the tips will stay dark or will they lighten as well. 

Here is a full picture of him


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Woops sorry I posted the wrong one. This one was taken a couple of weeks ago so you see the wavy fur on his back but can't really see the lighter colors until you split the Fur. I can try and get a better one. After looking at it, it is hard to tell from that pic


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Crocky said:


> Woops sorry I posted the wrong one. This one was taken a couple of weeks ago so you see the wavy fur on his back but can't really see the lighter colors until you split the Fur. I can try and get a better one. After looking at it, it is hard to tell from that pic


My boy has the exact same thing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My dog was the same way. When his wavy fur came in, there was a bitch stripe running all along his back. I thought that was going to be his final coat type and color, but it changed again: now his fur is straight and looks like a solid black. They sure do change alot  Gorgeous pup!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

the hairs will be black tips, have a whiteish tan band, and then be black at the root


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

My pup is going through the same change, but he lacks fantastic ear floofies like those!! Very handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

